
Facebook Launches Facebook Query Language - immad
http://mashable.com/2007/02/25/facebook-query-language/
======
immad
http://developers.facebook.com/documentation.php?v=1.0&doc=fql <\- thats the
facebook docs on it.

Maybe a bit bland but I was thinking of using the facebook api so i found it
interesting. Also I was thinking how the facebook api is a genius move by
facebook. The friends network is a barrier to entry for any new vertically
integrated social network, so if you can effectively use the friends network
established in facebook it gives you a lot of power. Wider adoption of the api
would strengthen facebooks position as well. They probably need to make the
api more powerful, which they might not be willing to do.

